# Computerkriminelle verwenden immer raffiniertere Methoden



## webwatcher (1 November 2008)

heise online - 01.11.08 - Computerkriminelle verwenden immer raffiniertere Methoden
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/computer/428/316312/text/


> Mit immer mehr Raffinesse spähen Computerkriminelle sensible Daten von Bürgern aus. Wie die deutsche Presse-Agentur (dpa) berichtet hat das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) festgestellt, dass es die Täter im Internet vermehrt auf vollständige digitale Indentitäten abgesehen haben, zu denen sie immer neue Möglichkeiten des Missbrauchs suchen. Das BKA deshalb rät Computernutzern zur peniblen Trennung zwischen Internet-Surfen und sensiblen Vorgängen wie etwa dem Führen von Online-Konten: "Am besten benutzen Sie zwei voneinander getrennte Betriebssysteme – eines fürs Online-Banking und ein anderes fürs Surfen",


Ein sicher gut gemeinter Rat, aber für den Otto Normalo wohl kaum zu realisieren


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2013)

Ein wirklich lesenwerter Artikel wenn man schon immer wissen wollte, wie so eine Hackerattacke funktioniert:



Newsfeed schrieb:


> Kein Witz: Die syrischen Pro-Assad-Hacker-Gruppe SEA hat sämtliche Verteidigungsschichten der US-Satireseite The Onion durchdrungen -- *mit einfachsten Mitteln*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

